# Making the move



## familyof6 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I have just accidently come across this site, and I am very happy to have found it. I am sure there is lots I can learn from it when I get a bit of time to read through it.

Anyway we are an Irish family 11, 10,3,2 and 34,31 year old!! We had become very discontented with life in Ireland (the usual stuff, cost of living, weather etc). So we made the move to Western France, we were undecided between France and Austrailia and decide we would go with the nearer to Ireland option so we could be nearer family and friends. We are only in this area about 4 months but had spent alot of time in France of the past few years so we knew what to expect, which was difficulties in the language for us and the kids among the usual difficulties of leaving ones home country...... Today I am sitting inside on a rainy afternoon and find myself hoping that the weather is going to heat up soon (just like I did in Ireland). While we have a lovely home and live in a lovely village and it is still early days I find myself questioning the choice.

My french is not all that great and I am finding it a little lonely having nobody to chat with as there are no other English speaking families in our area aside from an older couple who are very nice, but much too old to be our friends. Now on reflection I think Austrailia even though far from our families may have been easier for us to integrate, especially for our older daughter who is struggling with school and being able to talk to other kids and for myself to be able to go to mother toddler groups or just chat to other moms.


So are there any other families who have made the move, and if they have, do they feel they they have integrated well? Or just in general how it is going for them?

Anyway thanks for taking the time to read this!!


----------



## jillthomas (Apr 17, 2008)

If you choose Australia, I would love to help you, Jill


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Familyof6, 

If you check out the "Are you happy?" post you'll see that some of us have made the move and are very happy out here. Personally we don't have kids but others have moved out here with kids who are settling in well. 

One of the biggest choices for us was area. We had to have somewhere warmer than the UK since my husband has circulation problems. He wanted to move to small village, I wanted a city - so we settled on a small city (a town by UK standards). We made sure that there were clubs we could join so we could become part of the community. I feel for you in a small village - I know that I couldn't cope with that, even without the language issue. However 4 months isn't a long time to spend any where really. I think it took us longer than that to get settled here.

Also there is the distance. You can't just hop on a cheap flight and visit family and friends and that has certainly caused some issues with my family. There are hardly any cheap flights here although that is beginning to change. Several of the expats I've met recently have also commented on the fact that in Europe you can jump on a flight and be in another country in a few hours and it tends to take longer than that here since we're a much bigger country (however that does depend on where you live here).

I know that either way this won't be an easy time for you right now. 
Have you also checked out the French forum to see how people are settling in in France?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

I see Kaz has already suggested asking in the French section about settling in. France is a tough country for foreigners - especially those who don't have the language when they arrive.

But you say you've been in France for about 4 months now. You should know that in any expat experience there is a kind of "let down" after the first three months or so. When you get over the initial euphoria of making the move, things can suddenly seem kind of disappointing. But it would be the same way in Australia - only the issues that get you down would be different (and the LONG distance back home is more likely to be one of those issues).

I think as an expat, you need to set yourself a reasonable period of time to get adjusted to your new location - a year, certainly, though 18 to 24 months would be better. Those up and down cycles tend to come in three-month intervals, so you'll be up and down a few times in your trial period. But sometimes that's what it takes - experience the highs and lows of your new home.

If, after a year or two, things still aren't falling into place, then maybe a move is in order - either back home or to some other place.

It took me 7 years to "find myself" in France - though I had major immigration problems to contend with, along with a few other factors. Post over in the French section and we can give you a few ideas for getting yourself installed in France. It's early days for you yet.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## familyof6 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you for your kind responses. I must agree with all you guys have said. 4 months is a very short time, both hubbie and I had decided to give it the 2 years min before we came, to give it a fair shot. I guess its all in my own hands to make that effort and get out and learn French but we have been so busy just settling that we had put everything else on hold so from here on in I will make that effort.

I have no doubt that we have made a positive move and we will learn alot from this which was a big drive for us too. Life here is different and we did expect that and we must not expect it to be smooth running. 

I am hoping the weather picks up soon as this was another big reason that we left Ireland so perhaps we will see how the summer goes here. 

Will def still consider the Australia option but will put it on the back burner for the immediate future and perhaps take a holiday there next winter.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

>>I am hoping the weather picks up soon as this was another big reason that we left Ireland so perhaps we will see how the summer goes here.<<

Let me assure you that this has been a long, wet, cold spring in France. Our farmer neighbor has been complaining that he can't get started working the garden, thanks to the cold weather this year. It's not always like this. 

But hop on over to the France section... I've got some ideas for getting you a little better installed in your new homeland.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

